# EPA workers: "Tears, angst as workforce braces for Trump takeover"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh my.....Trump's confrontation of the alphabet agencies and role back of regulation may well be one of his top 2-3 most important accomplishments if he follows through.



> U.S. EPA employees were in tears. Worried Energy Department staffers were offered counseling. Some federal employees were so depressed, they took time off. Others might retire early.
> 
> And some employees are in downright panic mode in the aftermath of Donald Trump's victory.
> 
> ...


FEDERAL AGENCIES: Tears, angst as workforce braces for Trump takeover -- Friday, November 11, 2016 -- www.eenews.net

Americans cheer as Trump destroys the EPA without even trying! | BizPac Review


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, what a shame. They even needed counseling. Bless their hearts. Now they know how businessmen have felt for quite some time as bureaucrats have made their lives miserable.

Did the taxpayer have to pay for the counselors? Of course.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To quote trump " You're fired"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good!

The EPA has been the direct cause of multiple industries' death and job cuts. It has over regulated this great Republic and has played a huge role in her downfall. Slash the EPA by 80% immediately then close it down completely within 2 years. Repeal ALL regulations enacted since 2006 when Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid ran roughshod over GW Bush. This will result in lower costs for private companies to drill more oil and produce more coal for lower energy costs. 

STOP THIS CRAZY FIGHT AGAINST COAL! COAL is GREAT! DRILL BABY DRILL!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The concept of the EPA *was* a good thing.

Problem is the boondoggle is not there to protect the environment, nor the health of Americans.

It has morphed into a government octopus that that does the string pullers and palm greasers bidding. It protects those that really deserve prosecution, such as General Electric, then persecutes the average Ameican like small farmers.

There is a dozen layers of corrupted overpaid bassturds running the EPA, who do little more than collect huge salaries from our taxes, and graft from the corrupt corporations they should be taking to court.

Yes, drain the EPA swamp too, then start over with it's original purpose minus the cooks in charge.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good!
> 
> The EPA has been the direct cause of multiple industries' death and job cuts. It has over regulated this great Republic and has played a huge role in her downfall. Slash the EPA by 80% immediately then close it down completely within 2 years. Repeal ALL regulations enacted since 2006 when Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid ran roughshod over GW Bush. This will result in lower costs for private companies to drill more oil and produce more coal for lower energy costs.
> 
> STOP THIS CRAZY FIGHT AGAINST COAL! COAL is GREAT! DRILL BABY DRILL!


that maybe so slippy but then they let company's like Monsanto get away with murder and I mean murder.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just another example that change is good, cull out the dead wait, so what they are depressed, get a puppy! Guess what Obama administration, there's a new sheriff in town, out with the worthless and in with the new....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They best get their affairs in order.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good!
> 
> The EPA has been the direct cause of multiple industries' death and job cuts. It has over regulated this great Republic and has played a huge role in her downfall. Slash the EPA by 80% immediately then close it down completely within 2 years. Repeal ALL regulations enacted since 2006 when Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid ran roughshod over GW Bush. This will result in lower costs for private companies to drill more oil and produce more coal for lower energy costs.
> 
> STOP THIS CRAZY FIGHT AGAINST COAL! COAL is GREAT! DRILL BABY DRILL!


 I work in the rail road industry. Obama made a dirty deal with them. Don't work against me in shutting down the coal and I will stop the oil pipe line, you will be allowed to make all the money you want hauling oil. He also quietly called the FRA off on regulation enforcement. This dirty deal make the RR rich fast but that did not last long.
They oil slow down has really hurt them. Bring back COAL NOW.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Most people have no idea how arrogant and abusive the EPA is to industry.
My factory has been dealing with them since 1993 trying close and resolve a single regulatory issue.
We have complied with all the onerous testing, reports, studies, and hundreds of thousands of dollars in legal expense, document preparation, and hired experts to review and support our case.
Each time for the last two decades when we think we will get approval they either hand of our case to another EPA manager who wants to start over, or decline to use our data because it is considered too old by them. The reason its is considered too old is because they wait sometimes five or more years to reply to a request from our end to define what exactly are the requirements of the testing they request. Terrible, terrible people !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Funny, when Hillary said she was going to shut down the coal industry, no one suggested those people get counseling...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Most people have no idea how arrogant and abusive the EPA is to industry.
> My factory has been dealing with them since 1993 trying close and resolve a single regulatory issue.
> We have complied with all the onerous testing, reports, studies, and hundreds of thousands of dollars in legal expense, document preparation, and hired experts to review and support our case.
> Each time for the last two decades when we think we will get approval they either hand of our case to another EPA manager who wants to start over, or decline to use our data because it is considered too old by them. The reason its is considered too old is because they wait sometimes five or more years to reply to a request from our end to define what exactly are the requirements of the testing they request. Terrible, terrible people !


I was responsible for environmental regulation compliance with my company before I retired. You are not exagerating, EPA is extremely inefficient. They could cut employment by 50 % and it would be an improvement to the agency. A lot of those guys are retired from their real jobs and are just collecting a nice paycheck while bothering us.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And another thing. Slippy is right! Over 50% of our electricity is generated by coal. Those fracking natgas wells are going dry a lot faster than they predicted. How are we going to generate power?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

How soon can we get another lead smelter in America? Need lead to make bullets!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Without EPA regulations enacted since 2006 Coal is one of the most efficient and productive ways to generate power. The current scrubbers at the power plants are clean and produce a byproduct that makes gypsum wallboard. 

Libtards have made coal evil and screwed us all in the process with their BS. 

Same with oil. Our reserves are so great in this Republic so lets use them. That itself stops much of the Geo-Political middle east dependancy.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Cry me a river you worthless wenches. After 8 years of being used as a weapon to stiffle American business and destroy American Exceptionalism, bow down to the one you serve cause your gonna get what you deserve! As Obama so eloquently said "Elections have consequenses, Trump won, deal with it!". Thinkk back about how "Bi-Partisan you were and how much you "reached across the table" next time you have power?

How does it feel now that the shoe is on the other foot?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, what a shame. They even needed counseling. Bless their hearts. Now they know how businessmen have felt for quite some time as bureaucrats have made their lives miserable.
> 
> Did the taxpayer have to pay for the counselors? Of course.


To be quite honest this insane Government Culture has been going on for a long time. Nixon and then Carter helped to form it, Clinton started to accelerate it and it has been off the chain ever since. Now it has become the Blob that won't die; the perpetually growing self-justifying Regulation Nation.

I understand their distress. It is their Kingdom; and we were supposed to just shut-up, sit down and be grateful we get live in it. This B.S. has been going on so long that its become a 'reality' which is all they have ever known. Just the thought that it could be diminished gives them panic attacks, and sends them off to their Throne Room to vacate their now intensely liquefying bowels.

What we need is what I call my _'BOGO Shrink the Behemoth Plan'._ This is how it works: To hire new Federal Employees, two have to retire or be released. The same thing works for Regulations to be added two must be rescinded by the same department with in an agency.

Commonsense Stuff - that will bring them sobbing, grovelling and pleading prostrate at the feet of their *True Masters... The American Citizen*.

and then the Kilbeggan wears off...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All this is great as the over regulation of the US has to stop. 

My example. We started to put in a driveway to build on the back of our land, 40 acres. We can put in up to 200 feet, no problems. Any longer and we have to have the DNR check for wetlands. Surveyor has to document any wetlands or environmentally sensitive areas, AKA hills, additional expense for me. Then if this 'LOOKS' good the county erosion guy will come out and document a plan we MUST follow. All I fricken want is to drive across my flat field. Which has been a worked farm field since 1938.

I hope Trump fires them all. It's just a unnecessary jobs program for the college educated flower children. Brainwashed by the hippy college professors.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Honestly, I have been called a hippy, and I hate to see a mountain top removal sight, and I know from relatives the danger of a coal mine. But you know what? As someone who spends more time outdoors than in, unlike many beuracratic SOBs in the EPA and other alphabetgencys, I know there are a TON of mountains, literally north of 100k in the Appalachians, and the dangers of the mine are less than the dangers of neuclear waste! And last but not least, leave a coal pit alone for thirty years(a drop in the bucket ecologically) and it will be woods again!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This agency is out of control. Way too many regulation and operation way beyond the scope of their charter. Carbon dioxide/plant food as a pollutant? Just a n tax/indirect tax to fleece the public. Mandate the use of materials that make space lunches more dangerous than they all ready are. Killing coal and rural America. Meanwhile the EPA itself destroys a 90 year old dam making the Animus(?) river toxic and unfit for consumption and no one is accountable. Try that with a mining company. Why does the EPA needed armed agents to raid a guitar factory anyway? The excuse was looking for illega wood. You need an armed and trained EPA swat for that? Everyone likes and wants a clean environment but you have to live and prosper too.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Its reaping season. As long as someone doesn't increase the rate at the fed reserve and spin us into super inflation. It should be fun seeing all these progs freaking out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the things iIreally lament was the Gooberment/EPA shutting down Redfield USA in Denver Colorado. It was a fine American Company, made a quality product.

In the mean time, General Electric poisoned the whole of the Hudson and Housatonic watersheds with PCBs, and Long Island sound with the runoff. 

The SOBs from the EPA "negotiating" "cleanups" got bonuses , retired, then got cushy jobs with GE. John DeVillars was one of them. In Pittsfield Ma they: approved of a mountain of uncapped/unlined PCBs dumped adjacent to a elementary school, let GE bury untold amounts of contaminated equipment, left a toxic lake that "contains more toxins than all of Love Canal" and put a layer of sand to contain them this is dioxins PCBs heavey metals etc, they also have let GE off the hook for untold of offsite dumpings throughout western massachusetts. Pittsfield Ma is currently building a new high school on one of the dump sites. The same creeps in city government who let GE dump there seem surprised.

Let those SOBs in the EPA that let this type of stuff go on/persist, be forced to retire on their "cleaned up" sites, WITH THEIR CHILDREN.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Out of all the Alphabet Agencies the ones that should definitely take a proverbial crap are the DEP and DOE (ed not energy...though a downsize of the DOEn is needed)

This all plays into getting jobs back here - ReNo/NoGo NAFTA and TPP, end all the stupid govt oversight and sanctions for not only drilling and mining but farming as well, put those libs to work growing some taters and peas

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

